# T-Rex fighting and Ape?



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

*T-Rex fighting an Ape?*

My co-worker brought me a resin model of an "Ape fighting a T-Rex", he asked me to put it together for him since he has never worked with resin before. I don't know if it is "King Kong" fighting a T-Rex or not, I've seen the model before and it looks good. Does anyone know who produced it ther are missing claws on the T-Rex and I wanted to re-order some. You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks
Jake


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Was the kit produced by RESIN FROM THE GRAVE?
If so, I don't even know if the kit is still available.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Sculpt them from (MagicSculpt) epoxy putty--great learning experience!


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

It is probably the Nagle Kong with the T rex by one of Shawns friend who I have forgotten the name of . Try a search for Shawn Nagle and you will find the kits you are looking for.


Van


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

opppppps


----------

